# Sleeper Pittsburgh to Chicago



## Benny (Mar 10, 2016)

We will be catching the CL in Pittsburg at midnight heading to Chicago. We have a roomette booked. Comon sense says that since its midnight when we board the beds will be turned down.

Should I assume the beds will already be turned down or will I have to wait to have them turned down?

Can I call ahead and make a not that we would like the beds turned down ?

Sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 10, 2016)

Your sleeper attendant (SA) should have put your beds down prior to your boarding. If they are not, just ask your SA when you see him/her when you board.


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 10, 2016)

They are likely to be turned down, that is the standard procedure. If the room was occupied up until Pittsburg, there is a chance the SCA would not have had an opportunity to completely turn the room over before you board, in which case, you may have to wait a couple of minutes while he does it, but it is more likely the room will be ready.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 10, 2016)

If the room is vacant and the SCA is average to excellent your room will be ready for you to go to bed.

When you board, if the SCA is already bedded down (shouldn't be but some only care about being paid and not about their passengers) and the room is not made down, make sure you tell the Conductor immediately, they will get you fixed up very quickly.

FYI - Pittsburgh is spelled with an "h" at the end. Those from Pittsburgh are sensitive about this I found.


----------

